# Autoglym Aqua Wax?



## Steven_Norfield (Jan 5, 2007)

Has anyone tried and tested this? Seems ideal for topping up on shine when time's short.

Good buy or shall I just stick to SRP and Gloss Protection?


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Yep I use it just for a quick top up. Try to find an Auto Glym rep tho and buy the trade version (Express wax) in 5l container as its a much better deal than getting from Halfrauds.
Its' easy to use when the car is still damp and it beads well leaving a nice shine. Its a good product


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Elite boyz sell the trade range:thumb:


----------



## ZrS (May 27, 2007)

i have test it (gift by autoglym on automobile salon)

At the first impression, we have in hand a really cream, seems to appear colour of Carnauba (maybe 5% ?) easy to put on car and wipe off.

For me, this AG aquawax is better than duragloss aquawax (sorry i havent other to compare)


----------



## Roc (Jul 20, 2006)

It's not bad, as an after wash quick wax it is one of the best.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry for the hi jack How is this applied?

Is it spray on to the panel or onto the cloth? I looked at this yesterday and It was £12.99 at the local car part shop.

Regards


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

You apply when the cars wet, and then just dry as normal. 

I need to give it a go soon too but i've just bought another quick wax product so it will be after this!


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

just spray it thnly whit it is still wet and wipe it off and buff it off woith microfibre... same as meguiars quick wax.:wave: If you motor is already nice and waxed it will not be much water left on the car anyway after washing


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Me and Gary (RR) watched a display at Classic Car show and this stuff is 100% carnauba according to the guy...yeah right, I'm sure the stuffs a solid


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Envy said:


> Me and Gary (RR) watched a display at Classic Car show and this stuff is 100% carnauba according to the guy...yeah right, I'm sure the stuffs a solid


Did you not hear the guy saying that if you were stood close enough you could even SMELL how much carnauba was in it, i did mutter i can smell something but not sure it was wax :lol:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Yeah he did actually, I smelt the same Bryan BS!


----------



## blucpe (Jun 21, 2007)

is it basicly the same as dg aw (which is a spray sealant)? i've done the spray as you dry with the dg aw, and it works great, i just feel it dilutes the product so i spray and wipe after it's dry, sometimes i even apply it with a foam applicator and then buff off with great result also, so my next question is can i do the same with ag aw? cheers.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i bought this in the summer off a AG trade stand after a review in a magazine and i was impressed by it - not used it for a while tho but i usually clean the car, dry it then add some water then use it


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

was wondering about the DW version in particular - does it change the beading/sheeting properties of the main wax?

I have 476 on the cars right now and dont want to do anything that reduces the sheeting in particular. I'm guessing that it should improve it rather than anything else?


----------

